# woman at bottom of posts



## richard_tricky

why is this woman

at the bottom of every post on the forum????

look down!!


----------



## KevtoTTy

:? :? :?:

What woman???


----------



## Rebel

The one at the bottom


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Where :?


----------



## Godzilla

I cant see a woman


----------



## trev

YELLOW_TT said:


> Where :?












This one !!!!!!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

trev said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where :?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one !!!!!!!
Click to expand...

Never seen her before :roll:


----------



## conlechi

richard_tricky said:


> why is this woman
> 
> at the bottom of every post on the forum????
> 
> look down!!


 Cos she likes to have the last word :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

conlechi said:


> richard_tricky said:
> 
> 
> 
> why is this woman
> 
> at the bottom of every post on the forum????
> 
> look down!!
> 
> 
> 
> Cos she likes to have the last word :roll:
Click to expand...

Dont they all


----------



## vagman

I know the one who you are talking about. [smiley=rifle.gif]

I'm surprised that the bint hasn't noticed this thread........yet.


----------



## AwesomeSarah

YELLOW_TT said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> richard_tricky said:
> 
> 
> 
> why is this woman
> 
> at the bottom of every post on the forum????
> 
> look down!!
> 
> 
> 
> Cos she likes to have the last word :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont they all
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## YELLOW_TT

AwesomeSarah said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> richard_tricky said:
> 
> 
> 
> why is this woman
> 
> at the bottom of every post on the forum????
> 
> look down!!
> 
> 
> 
> Cos she likes to have the last word :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont they all
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes
Click to expand...

Not this time Sarah


----------



## AwesomeSarah

Mmmm
Dont know 
Sarah


----------



## YELLOW_TT

AwesomeSarah said:


> Mmmm
> Dont know
> Sarah


We shall see


----------



## NaughTTy

YELLOW_TT said:


> AwesomeSarah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmm
> Dont know
> Sarah
> 
> 
> 
> We shall see
Click to expand...

Oh please, not another "last post wins thread" :roll: :?

One is too many already :x


----------



## AwesomeSarah

Sorry :? 
Sarah


----------



## YELLOW_TT

AwesomeSarah said:


> Sorry :?
> Sarah


Sorry my arse you are still having the last word :lol:


----------



## davidg

YELLOW_TT said:


> AwesomeSarah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry :?
> Sarah
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry my arse you are still having the last word :lol:
Click to expand...

I think you will find that Sarah is busy eating some pies , but she will be back ,,, Andy ,we have some competition here , i took her x3 pies today and was told 100% that they would not be shared out and all three would be eaten by Sarah    I think a forum name change is in order to "AwesomepieeatingSarah " :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## AwesomeSarah

davidg said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AwesomeSarah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry :?
> Sarah
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry my arse you are still having the last word :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you will find that Sarah is busy eating some pies , but she will be back ,,, Andy ,we have some competition here , i took her x3 pies today and was told 100% that they would not be shared out and all three would be eaten by Sarah    I think a forum name change is in order to "AwesomepieeatingSarah " :roll: :roll: :roll:
Click to expand...

Well they should not have been sooooooooo nice 
I did share 1 with my fella.
We had the weekend away so I took them with me
The cheese one mmmmmmmm
Mince and onion mmmmmmmmmmmmmm
So yes you can change my name , was a bit miffed that he got the steak one , but hey
Thank you sooooooooo much for the pies , oh and yes I do try to have the last word 
Lets face it , you would be upset if I didnt 
Sarah


----------

